# Verknüpfungen von Ordnern rückgängig machen



## yuro (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem. Und zwar auf meinen USB Sticks und meiner externen Festplatte sind jetzt auf einmal alle Ordner als Verknüpfungen angezeigt und wenn ich auf einen Ordner klicke macht der mir ein neues Fenster auf mit dem Inhalt des Ordners.

Das will ich aber nicht. ich will es wie vorher gehabt wenn ich draufklicke das ers mir im selben fenster auf macht, d.h. also das ich garkeine Verknüpfung haben will.. ich weiss garnicht wie das zustande kam. Ich hab meine externe Festplatte an pc verbunden und auf einmal waren alle Ordner als Verknüpfung dargestellt genau wie mitm USB Stick.. woran liegt das und wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen****


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (2. Juni 2012)

Hey yuro,

kann es sein, dass wenn du auf die "ordner- und Suchoptionen gehst", dass du im ersten Punkt "Ordner durchsuchen" "Jeden Ordner in einem eigenen Fenster öffnen" angekreuzt hast und nicht "Jeden Ordner im selben Fenster öffnen" ?

LG Mainz007


----------



## yuro (3. Juni 2012)

nene also da ist ein haken im "jeden ordner im selben fenster öffnen".

das ist voll komisch. Ich hab zu erst mein usb stick an den pc/laptop angeschlossen auf einmal kamen verknüpfungsordner. danach mach ich meine externe festplatte dran genau derselbe mist.

ist das ein virus oder wie****


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juni 2012)

Grüss Dich

Was zeigt es an, wenn Du mit dem Mauspfeil auf den Ordner gehst? ( Grösse in Mb oder Kb. Würde das ev stimmen? ) Ansonsten mal nen rechtsklick auf den Ordner und die Eigenschaften aufrufen. Darin sollte auch die Grösse in etwa mit dem Inhalt übereinstimmen. Wenn dies ok ist, so ist nur in der der Ansicht was verrutscht. Ist ne Laune von Win. Ändern geht dann folgendermassen; Ordner öffnen, in der Menuesteuerung oben Ansicht, und gewünschtes Ansichtsformat auswählen. 
Virus ists nur dann, wenn Du Dein Virusprogramm nicht auf dem neuesten Stand hältst.
Dies mal mein Vorschlag.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## yuro (5. Juni 2012)

also er zeigt die Ordner immer in 2KB an. Verknüpfungen halt.. wenn ich draufklicke öffnet der mir den richtigen ordner im neuen fenster. Habe meine Sticks formatiert. ich glaube es liegt an den pcs auf meiner arbeit. weil wo ich mein stick dort wieder benutzt habe und heim kam und es an mein laptop angeschlossen hab und mit kaspersky durchgegangen bin kam wieder einmal 1 Bedrohung RECYCLER/... irgendwas.. -.- ich frag mich nur wie er meine externe festplatte anfallen konnte die ich garnicht benutzt habe auf der arbeit. wenn ich die bedrohung beseitige kann ich die anderen ordner nicht mehr öffnen weil er sagt das diese exe datei fehlt.


----------



## PC Heini (5. Juni 2012)

Na, da haste ja was schönes eingefangen. Die externe Festplatte wurde durch den Laptop befallen, in dem Du den USB Stick am Laptop betrieben hast. Nun heisst es erst mal, alles sauber zu bekomen und auf Arbeit abklären, ob die PCs sauber sind. Danach wird es wieder funktionieren.


----------

